# Help choosing RCA cables to connect Power Amp to AVR



## Mark64 (Aug 23, 2006)

I am currently looking for a nice power amp to use with my Yamaha RX-A1020 AVR using the Yammy's pre amp outs. It will be either a 3 or 5 channel amp. What are some good, well made cables for this purpose which are not ridiculously expensive? I have used some of the Blue Jean Cable interconnects in the past, and they seem to be well made. Also Emotiva makes a 7 channel interconnect for less than $50, which may be a good buy even if I go 5 channel, as I would then have the extra connections necessary if I ever upgraded to a 7 channel amp. I'm open to any and all suggestions and places to look and purchase. Thanks ahead to any who respond.

Mark


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I have only made my own RCA's using Beldon cable and Canare ends. Blue jean is a fine cable, but I really wonder if the cost over what you can get at monoprice will make a substantial difference


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

monoprice is good. so is making your own. it's actually pretty easy


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I think that you should pay attention to length as it is the most important feature. If the cable is too long, it makes for clutter and is a potential hazard for tripping and for dust accumulation. If it is too short, signal attenuation will be extreme. All other parameters are less significant.


----------



## Mark64 (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks *Andre, Mike, and Kal*. I had never heard of monoprice before, but will take a look there today as I get the chance. The idea of making them myself sounds appealing, but how much in the way of gear (crimper, cutter, stripper, etc) does one need to do this? And where do you purchase such things of good quality. Also, is it possible to buy the raw cable and end fittings without having to warehouse a bunch of it? I don't often have to make cables.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Monoprice is king of cables. Especially if you're just looking for some RCA cables like you are.


----------



## Mark64 (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks Mike, I'll take a look. Do you know if they have the RCA's in multichannel sets, where you could get the number of connections you need (3, 5, or 7)? Or would one buy in stereo LR pairs and buy say 3 pairs to get 5 cables, etc?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Mark64 said:


> Thanks Mike, I'll take a look. Do you know if they have the RCA's in multichannel sets, where you could get the number of connections you need (3, 5, or 7)? Or would one buy in stereo LR pairs and buy say 3 pairs to get 5 cables, etc?


I know they have singles doubles and triples but I'm not sure if they have anything higher. I'm too lazy to check the site while I'm on my phone lol.


----------



## Mark64 (Aug 23, 2006)

Lol, no worries. I'll jump over there shortly and check. Are there any other sites like monoprice you like that would be places to look?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Mark64 said:


> Lol, no worries. I'll jump over there shortly and check. Are there any other sites like monoprice you like that would be places to look?


Bluejeans cables are a good one too. Honestly the only difference between the monoprice and the bluejeans cables are that the connectors one the bluejeans one are made a bit sturdier but quality wise both are excellent


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah, I'd second Monoprice, they really are king for value-priced good cables. I use their HDMI cables (several different kinds), RCA's, and XLR's and have always been happy.

I have also made several cables myself, and if you have the time and the interest, this is also a great way to go. You can make the exact length you need, which keeps things nice and neat, and you can make them look however you want with sleeving options like techflex, paracord, and even shoe/skate laces. You'll probably spend more than you would at Monoprice by the time you get all the cable, connectors, and tools/supplies you might need, but you will have a more custom result.


----------



## Mark64 (Aug 23, 2006)

I have gotten analog RCA's from Blue Jeans before, and I like those Canare connectors, but I'm not going to be plugging and unplugging these cables any after the amp is installed, so as long as the cable is good, if the connectors not as robust then that may not be a big deal.


----------



## Mark64 (Aug 23, 2006)

Owen Bartley said:


> I have also made several cables myself, and if you have the time and the interest, this is also a great way to go. You can make the exact length you need, which keeps things nice and neat, and you can make them look however you want with sleeving options like techflex, paracord, and even shoe/skate laces. You'll probably spend more than you would at Monoprice by the time you get all the cable, connectors, and tools/supplies you might need, but you will have a more custom result.


Owen I like the idea of the custom length. Where do you purchase all the things one would need? Which medium is used for RCA cables, is it RG-59 or RG-6? or other?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Mike Edwards said:


> monoprice is good. so is making your own. it's actually pretty easy


My experience with the Monoprice ones is that the connectors won't stay plugged in. I crimped the prongs with pliers and that helped some. But these were bought 3-4 years ago and perhaps the design has changed.

I have had good luck with Mediabridge cables, which Amazon stocks. Better than the Monoprice ones that I had and less expensive than Blue Jean. I did pay for a 30' Blue Jean sub cable just to get the extra shielding along with high flexability.


----------

